# Tongue Anyone!



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This is my Beagle mutt, Belle...


----------



## Dusty (Apr 30, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow!! I thought it would be something else on Mother's Day 

Cute dog!!


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Whoa, neat trick! (Gene Simmons try and match THAT!)

What a cutie she is! I think she's prettier than a full beagle. She looks like a real charmer.

Thanks for the pict!
-Jane


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Aww, what a sweetie!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks guys... She is a little charmer!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Hehe Belle must be watching those Gravy Train commercials!


----------

